# Gtx 650ti vs 750ti vs r7 260x



## shammisachdeva (Jun 22, 2014)

hey friend as title suggest my friend wants to buy a new graphic card ......He has a strict budget of rupees 10,000 (not a single penny more) . he has selected following cards :-

Sapphire r7 260x 2gb ddr5 ----------around 9500 rs  ( Flipkart)
Zotac nvidia gtx 750ti 2 gb ddr5 ----around 10700 ( Flipkart )
Zotac nvidia 650ti 2gb ddr5 ----      around 9400 ( Flipkart )

he has following config :-
Amd fx 8320 black edition
asus m5a 97 r 2.0
6 gb ddr3 1333mhz ram
antec vp 550p psu
aoc i2369 23 inch full hd led monitor

he wants to play all games like bf4 , watch dogs at high settings( NOT ULTRA !! ) .at full hd ( 1920 x 1080 resolution) ..........Also if u have any better card option other than above , plz tell .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 22, 2014)

Fill this up: *www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/149373-graphic-card-buying-advice-template.html


----------



## shammisachdeva (Jun 22, 2014)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: Antec vp 550p

2. What is your budget?
Ans: rupees 10,000 strict .

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: 1980 x 1080p ( i.e full hd )

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: Amd fx 8320 black edition
       Asus m5a 97 r 2.0
       6 gb ddr3 1333 mhz ram simtronics
       antec vp 550p power supply
       Luminous uno 1000 va ups


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 22, 2014)

see if you can get this SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD R7 265 2GB DDR5 DUAL X (R7 265 2GB DDR5 - - - 17,500.00). else 750 ti.


----------



## shammisachdeva (Jun 22, 2014)

r7 265 is out of my friend's budget  ......he has max budget of 10,000 rs.......In case he is unable to find 750ti , should he go with 650ti or r7 260x ?? will it be enough to run modern games at full hd ??     

 Also out of 650ti and r7 260x which u prefer ???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 22, 2014)

r7 260x. also see if he can get gtx 650 ti* boost*.


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2014)

GTX 750 is also good.


----------

